# Cleaning cappings



## Honeyboy (Feb 23, 2004)

Hello
I have 6 (45) gallon drums of wax cappings that I would like to clean, any ideas on how I can clean these up in order to sell. Any shortcuts or tips you can give me would be much appreciated!


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Try private messaging honeyshack here on the forum. She's up in Canada and can tell you how she does it


----------



## alexlloyd (Jun 7, 2009)

How about posting something so we can all learn... I have a few gallons of cappings to process but need to clean them.


----------



## Homemaid (Sep 4, 2013)

Can someone post here how to clean & process the cappings? Thank you...


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I have melted hundreds of gallons of cappings in a solar wax melter. I get clean wax and cooked honey out of it. I can do five gallons a day May to September.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

odfrank said:


> I have melted hundreds of gallons of cappings in a solar wax melter. I get clean wax and cooked honey out of it. I can do five gallons a day May to September.


Why don't you post a pic of that goofy looking wax melter contraption you made on this thread.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I suspect this is what Charlie thinks is goofy:










... nothing wrong with functional ...  


more pics in this thread:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?290815-Changing-out-old-comb


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I think Ace may have stopped by to stabilize the lid so it wouldn't fly off!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

My goofy contraption is for melting old combs, not cappings. Because it is steam heated, the honey in cappings would be lost into the water from the steam. Solar melting preserves the honey, only cooks it. I sell it for $1. a pound to someone who feeds it to his chickens. My goofy contraption is probably to slow without enough steam power to melt a big five gallon glob of cappings. Even in the solar melter it takes all day. That would make melting cappings in it propane intensive. I cannot justify a $1-$2 thousand dollar steam boiler for my size of operation and what I would produce with it.

Oh yes, I re-read the other post. And please Charlie, show more respect for my inventions by not just calling them Goofy Contraptions. The pictured device is named The JollyOllie Steam Comb Rendering Box. I will soon be introducing the latest hive I have built, and it will finally show Charlie that I am a talent in the Bee World to be re conned with.


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

LOL.... I put a steam powered wallpaper generator on my Christmas list this year. The wife asked why I wanted to remove wallpaper.. I told her I was copying this guys goofy contraptions on beesource for melting old comb. *grins*


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

KevinR said:


> LOL.... I put a steam powered wallpaper generator on my Christmas list this year. The wife asked why I wanted to remove wallpaper.. I told her I was copying this guys goofy contraptions on beesource for melting old comb. *grins*


I suggest you view the videos in the other thread just melting in your brood chambers. Here is the Woodcraft steamer. 

http://m.woodcraft.com/Catalog/ProductPage2.aspx?id=2084003&ProdId=36236&

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=curKI76uKJQ


----------

